# Experiences of AF/Cycle regularity post tx



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all,
wondering out of curiosity what your experiences have been of your cycles after an unsucessful IVF?

On my first ICSI that was converted to IUI, there was no problems at all with my cycle and after irregular cycles I was amazed of how regular I had become.

After the last ICSI AF followed a couple of days after OTD and she hasn't reappeared since. I am now on CD55 and counting! I did have what I think was old blood when I wiped inside about a month after the post tx bleed and this lasted for 2 weeks but didn't amount to anything and there has been nothing since. So goodness knows when she is going to grace me with her prescense again! Not really worried bacause I know the whole process can mess the system up a bit. Just hoping that it hasn't flared up PCO. Oh well another question for follow up, which I will get around to posting the list eventually!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix sorry that tx has messed up your cycles. that is a long cycle your on . after my first icsi go think i went back to a pretty normal cycle, after my second go which was converted to iui i have had af but as you know i have had this old blood discharge, now i don't know if its to do with the dhea or tx. 

i hope that things sort out for you and that je has some answers for you. i do think tx messy's with our bodies and hormones.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Queenie. Has the discharge stopped with you now? Could well be the DHEA,   that is has done the trick for you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no still getting it.   can't remember who said to me that its just one of those things thats a pain. only problem is that dh won't come near me cos of it . so no chance of a natural miriacle.

i hope your problems get sorted out. have you been to your gp about it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i personally never had an issue until i had been though quite alot of treatment, after my third fresh ivf my af's went completely crazy, i had a really long cycle and then slowly it return to normal

if you were irregular before its sounds like the drugs kicked started your ovaires into behaving and maybe this is now back to irregular cycles

i bet you have tons of questions


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no Queenie, so frustrating   No haven't been to GP it takes 3 weeks to get appoint with my doc so may as well see what is said in follow up.

Yeah could well be me back to normal!! Loads and loads of Q's when finalised I shall put them on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix how are you hun

wow 5 days to go.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Kara, I'm ok thanks. Well had to rush to docs earlier cos was in so much pain and she thinks it may be poss that could have gall stones. Blinking typical!

Not long to go and poor JE will be bombarded with my huge list of questions lol I will get round to posting them eventually, just a bit mad busy doing an assessment!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no pix, will they do any investigations as the whether it is gall stones or not? did you know that fertility drugs can cause gall stones?

i bet JE cant wait to have your list of questions lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

She told me to go back if gets any worse. The worst pain was in the middle where my rib cage meets today so the worst pain wasn't under rib cage which would be gall stones so she keeping an eye and given me some ranitadine. Just a possibility that could be gall stones.

Yeah know that IVF drugs can cause it. I feel like saying just take my gall bladder out and then it can't have any more battering the drugs, cos I sure aint done with IVF! Just really worried what kind of effect another round could have if is gall stones.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure you will be fine with another cycle hun, diet also has a big effect i think on gall stones


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Really going to be careful now and sort good diet because I am itchy for my next cycle!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you hoping to get going asap?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

pix... I had my gall  bladder out in June.. the pain with me was in the middle too an over my shoulder sometimes.. had a HUGE gall stone which since removing i have been so so well its unbelievable... fertility treatment causes gall stones big time honey I know from experience..wish they would tell us what it does to our bodies before we go through it all, xxx if you still get pain dont ignore it as it can be dangerous if left alone, this is your health honey dont ignore it at any cost xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am thinking Poss Feb/March Kara. I would want to do it before then but being fairy godmother in Panto I am going to have to wait!

Thanks Popsi, I remember you being unwell and having to have your gallbladder removed, so great that you are well now.  I think I will go back to GP next week and ask to be checked out properly. It feels as if somebody has given my an all mighty boot in the middle of rib cage! You are right we don't get told anything about the impact on our bodies.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will make a good fairly godmother too lol....feb/mar is so close too


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - is follow up appointment tomorrow 
Good luck, hun. Hope they are able to answer all your questions and come up with a plan for the way forward  
Will be thinking of you 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix all the very best and i hope you come out feeling good and with a plan of action


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix all the best for you follow up app. hope you get all the answers to your questions.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thank you everybody so much   Will post my Q's in a bit!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck pix hope you come away feeling more positive


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix all the very best for today app. hope it goes well for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as you know im thinking of you today mate

good luck with all your quesitons


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah thank you Queenie and Kara.

Thanks so much for texts this morning Kara, I have added to the list and eager to get in there!


----------

